# Who makes this transfer



## rjw43 (Jan 11, 2012)

Trying to figure out who makes this transfer? Any ideas??


----------



## Xposedigitizing (Aug 28, 2012)

Do you want this picture to be digitized? or vector? I thought this logo is too complex, if digitized, the picture is not very clearly, and many of details will not taken out if the size limited.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Cool pic. Proworld has some similar, have you checked them out?


----------



## patrioticflags (Sep 2, 2012)

That is a really cool picture! If someone could really make a transfer of that and it looked good on black, I'd buy some.


----------



## patrioticflags (Sep 2, 2012)

This was on proworld:


----------



## rjw43 (Jan 11, 2012)

Seen that one...I've looked everywhere for this transfer. I don't know where else to search.

Are there any smaller stock transfer companies that people know of?? I've searched all of the companies mentioned on the site and on goog with no luck...


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

How many do you need?
They are $3 + shipping


----------

